# Help Needed:Is this tank tempered glass?



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

I would like to know if this tank is tempered glass. How can i find out if this is temepered? I would like to know so it can be drilled to add a sump. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

I know there is a trick with a cell phone , How to tell if it's tempered glass.AVI - YouTube.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

you can also take something sharp and scratch the tank regular glass scratches easy and tempered does not. alot of the time the bottom panel of glass is tempered while the sides are not so make sure you test the piece that you are planning on drilling  Tempered glass is also has writing on it 95% of the time in one of the corners


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> you can also take something sharp and scratch the tank regular glass scratches easy and tempered does not. alot of the time the bottom panel of glass is tempered while the sides are not so make sure you test the piece that you are planning on drilling  Tempered glass is also has writing on it 95% of the time in one of the corners


this is tru tempered glass is always made to exact messurments and has a laser eched tag as prof for safety , and if you see that do not try to cut it with a glass cutter as it will explode when u try to crack the score line.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

I liked that vid tho, never knew that trick


----------

